
First stable release of Ubuntu Unity 20.04 - reddotX
https://twitter.com/ubuntu_unity/status/1259016071920513024
======
throwaway123x2
I've only ever enjoyed using Ubuntu with Gnome 2. Nothing else has come near
meeting that standard.

~~~
ktm5j
You'd probably like MATE then: [https://mate-desktop.org/](https://mate-
desktop.org/)

------
sergiomattei
I'm actually sad Unity 8 never shipped. I was really looking forward to seeing
it develop, it had a lot of brilliant ideas.

Especially those desktop widgets. They were beautiful!

------
p4bl0
Maybe it's just me but I can't find a single link from that Twitter account to
an explanation of what is "Ubuntu Unity Remix".

My first guess is that it's an Ubuntu fork with the Unity interface instead of
the Gnome Shell. But the logo and icons on the Twitter page + the "Remix"
inside the name suggest it may be an multimedia editing oriented distro?

~~~
mikegioia
I agree, and they have no homepage or anything either. Unity was (is) a
desktop environment alternative to Gnome. It used to be the default in 16.x
but Gnome became the default in 18.x.

Remix is (I think) an updated, forked version of Unity that is now being
maintained and advanced with the latest versions of Ubuntu. This is
particularly exciting for me and other Unity lovers because I pretty much only
use Unity as my DE. I have been manually installing it as a replacement for
Gnome and this update is very exciting. I think Unity is a lot better.

~~~
severino
Can you please elaborate a bit more on this "now being maintained and advanced
with the latest versions of Ubuntu"?

I mean, is it really different from the Unity version you can still find and
install from the 20.04 official package repository? The problem I see with
this is that you have to trust a binary distribution (not just the package,
but the entire OS) bundled by a not well-known team.

For me, it would be great if Unity could be maintained and developed just like
any other desktop environment (i.e. XFCE) which is completely open source and
you can get from your command line just apt'ing it in vanilla Ubuntu.

------
ComputerGuru
Why was a Twitter post to the download link posted?

Better link (still useless but at least contains a screenshot in addition to
the same download links): [https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-unity-
remix-20-04/1596...](https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-unity-
remix-20-04/15968)

------
severino
I heard Ubuntu 20.04 still shipped with Unity as a package, but I suppose you
can't get it just installing it.

After quite some time using 14.04, I miss Unity. In fact, I always liked it,
despite all the criticism it got. Compared to GNOME 3, I think those "small
things" were better, like having the pidgin icon turn blue in the top right
corner of your screen whenever there's a message. Now you have a popup
notification every one can read if you're sharing your screen, but at the same
time you can easily miss it if you weren't paying attention. The same happens
with the Thunderbird integration, etc.

~~~
devbat8712
You absolutely can get it by installing the package!

[https://itsfoss.com/use-unity-ubuntu-17-10/](https://itsfoss.com/use-unity-
ubuntu-17-10/)

That's the beauty of desktop Linux Imo. If you change your mind, you can just
change whatever you want on the fly

------
CSDude
When Unity was introduced I did not like it at all and now it defaults to
Gnome 3, which also feels weird to me. I'm not sure but it feels like it all
started with moving from Start Menu to Windows 8 and very large tiles, which
was marketed for tablets and touch screens, and seems like Unity and Gnome
followed. I never liked this trend and today go with Xfce or LXDE, where I
found more practical and feels like a computere, or I am just old fashioned.

~~~
panpanna
I think you are mistaken, only unity 8 was designed for touch screens.

Yes, Gnome 3 might feel odd. But I noted it improved my productivity once I
get hang of the win-button, virtual spaces and hot corners.

Please give it a serious try

~~~
esamueljohnson
Agreed, this is one of the common misconception of Gnome 3. Gnome 3 actually
encourages keyboard driven workflow: "Ensure that every operation in your
application that can be done with the mouse can also be done with the
keyboard."[1].

They use 'big buttons' mostly for accessibility reasons.

Although I personally don't use Gnome 3 as DE because of lack of
customizations, I agree to most of their Human Interface Guidelines[2].

1\. [https://developer.gnome.org/hig/stable/pointer-and-touch-
inp...](https://developer.gnome.org/hig/stable/pointer-and-touch-
input.html.en)

2\.
[https://developer.gnome.org/hig/stable/](https://developer.gnome.org/hig/stable/)

~~~
horsawlarway
Also, if you happen to be on a laptop, Gnome 3 on Wayland is a MUCH better
experience for touchpad input.

Less of a gnome thing than a wayland thing, but it matters since not that many
DEs support it yet.

Basically, after having moved to wayland I find it incredibly difficult to go
back and use X on laptops.

------
beagle3
Not an official canonical product.

Also, a little more, but not a lot more, than a few "apt install" commands.

I guess it's useful for people who use Linux, like Unity, do not know how to
"apt install" it themselves, AND trust a random googledrive/mediafire download
as their main OS. I don't know any of these people myself, but I'm sure they
must exist.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Cool side project for anyone who was really keen on Unity. FWIW, though,
someone has a Unity-like theme available for KDE that will give you a similar
layout and can be applied with one click.

I'd still say Ubuntu going w/ GNOME3 vanilla is probably the best thing to
ever happen to GNOME3. It's received a _ton_ of fixes and improvements as a
result of Canonical pounding on it.

